# Anybody from Los Angeles or Orange County



## overbeingshy (Aug 23, 2012)

I just wanted to know if anybody was from the area because it seems like everybody is in a different state! lol 

I want to get over my social anxiety and want to get out and do things. I just want to meet people so let me know if your in my area!


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm in LA... I used to live in OC! Are you going to school there?


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

whattup
reppin LA and south OC!


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

i live in the south bay area.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm in LA.


----------



## carlito (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm in LA I'll meet up anytime


----------

